# Invert pics



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

Just a few pics i already have, will post more later.

Selenotypus sp2














Hadronyche infensa









Selenotypus sp













Phlogius cf. papuanus









Phlogius sp "sarina"
Mature male





Juvie


----------



## Warr (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing! I like the Selenotypus sp. It's a pity we can't keep spiders and scorpians in WA!


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

Now for some scorpions

Freshly moulted Urodacus yaschenkoi









Urodacus armatus





Lychas lappa





Urodacus macrurus





Australobuthus xerolimniorum





Hemilychas alexandrinus





Lychas buchari





Lychas papuanus





Liocheles waigiensis


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

sorry about the size of a couple of the pics


----------



## slim6y (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't recall if I have asked you have you been bitten yet?

Awesome photos - one day when I am next in brissie I think i'd visit your house.... Looks better than the venom zoo!


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

Havent been bitten by my t's but got tagged my a Lychas scorp a couple of years ago, not very nice. And yea, would be good to catch up next time your in town


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 13, 2008)

So was it a hospital visit or just immense localised pain from the scorp?


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

local pain, had pins and needles for about a week after the initail pain went away


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 13, 2008)

And thanks for sharing your photos they are great. In my opinion the black spiders always seem scarier and offputting. Love the close up head shots they were really workin it


----------



## Brock Lobster (Apr 13, 2008)

You have some fantastic shots buddy.


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

most of these are before i discovered using zoom with macro lol, the pics of L. lappa and papunaus are a couple of the more recent ones that are way better than i used to get.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 13, 2008)

Can you please get bitten by one of your mouse spiders... I'm sure they're not too venomous....


----------



## thals (Apr 13, 2008)

nice creepy crawlies  Greats shots!


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Can you please get bitten by one of your mouse spiders... I'm sure they're not too venomous....



no mouse spiders at the moment kept one a few years ago but only got funnelwebs at the moment. Mouse spider are pretty nasty, i wouldnt volunteer to be bitten lol


----------



## slim6y (Apr 13, 2008)

haha.. i think funnel webs are worse right?

I thought the dark coloured spiders Hadronyche infensa I thought they were classed as mouse spiders - those fangs are just too much... that was what I was referring to in the first place tho.. forgive my arachnid igronance


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

Hadronyche infensa is a QLD funnelweb, i think its worse than the sydney funnelweb in potency


----------



## slim6y (Apr 13, 2008)

oh ok... no.. don't get bitten by one of those?

Is it true if you get bitten by one of these funnel webs there's no antivenom and your chances of surviving are very limited?


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

there are anivenoms but i think i heard they can kill you within 15mins of envenomation


----------

